# Anyone planning to make real strut tower braces??



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

I have been looking to buy F/R strut tower braces for my eco and shocked to see that they are designed to be mounted to the strut rod. I have never seen a strut tower designed this way and sure as **** do not like it. The point of a strut tower brace is to reinforce the strut towers themselves. I understand we do not have holes to mount them, so why not drill 3 holes on each tower, whats the big deal?? I am hoping a company will make them. I refuse to buy the ones that are available now. BTW, whats the point of buying high quality front sway bar end links and still use the 2 soft rubber sway bar bushings?? Why doesnt anybody make polygraphite swaybar bushings for our cars?? Makes a huge diff!


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

While they bolt tot he strut rod they spread the load across the entire tower with the base. All the bolt does is hold it in place. It won't hurt anything unless the bolt comes loose or you decide to go rock crawling. But if it makes you happy buy any of the current braces, drill holes in them and your car and have at it. Either way the load is still being spread to the towers and not to the bolt holding the brace in place. It makes no real difference how you mount it as long as it is firmly in place on both strut towers it will work as advertised. A strut tower brace only "presses down" on the strut towers, it never "lifts up" (and if it does it will matter little how it is mounted, you have more to worry about then your STB at that point) so how it mounts is of little consequence because the bolts won't really see a heavy load


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

I respect your thinking of it but I do not agree. I never said a strut tower "lifted" up. When designed properly and made right they stabilize lateral movement. I have never seen a strut tower mount like these before, especially in the OEM world. I will never believe this design tightens the strut towers the same way bolting to it does. Several users have also complained it took away travel amount in the struts which make sense due to the way it mounts. I am not turning this into a pissing contest and not putting anyone down. I will just wait till one comes out or fabricate one myself out of steel.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

There is a bolt on strut tower bar on ebay motors - can't say how good it is but it is only $100.For Chevrolet Cruze 2011 2012 Front Strut Tower Upper Bar Member Brace Link (Fits: 2011 Cruze) I have the Ultra Racing Bar for my Cruze.


----------



## NYCruizer (Jul 10, 2013)

Gnfanatic said:


> I will never believe this design tightens the strut towers the same way bolting to it does. Several users have also complained it took away travel amount in the struts which make sense due to the way it mounts.


I'm assuming you're issue is with the design like the Ultra-Racing bars for the front bar...

I'm just curious, how does it limit the travel of the struts? My thinking is the strut rod protrudes through the top of the tower and is limited by a stop and then bolted fast at the top.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

NYCruizer said:


> I'm assuming you're issue is with the design like the Ultra-Racing bars for the front bar...
> 
> I'm just curious, how does it limit the travel of the struts? My thinking is the strut rod protrudes through the top of the tower and is limited by a stop and then bolted fast at the top.


The rubber "bushing" on top of the tower that sits between the bolt and the tower gives the front strut an extra bit of cushion, or travel when needed to give a softer ride. However, when you put a piece of metal and then tighten down, the extra cushion goes away, and the result is a harsher ride when you hit bumps on the road.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

There are 2 nuts on (no pun intended) on the front strut mount. One that holds the strut in place and another that holds the top part of the mount to keep the strut in the car. The UR strut tower brace only takes off the top nut and the upper part of the mount and then gets sandwiched between the upper mount and the strut tower. The lower nut remains unmoved and all you do is lift the top hat up about a 1/4 of an inch so the only difference is the top nut sits up higher on the threads. What I don't get is why you think it won't stiffen the front end as much as if you bolt it directly to the tower. The bar is as solidly in place as if you bolted it to the tower directly. It doesn't move and it connects the 2 strut towers to each other. I'm just curious as to why you think it is no good?


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

NBrehm said:


> There are 2 nuts on (no pun intended) on the front strut mount. One that holds the strut in place and another that holds the top part of the mount to keep the strut in the car. The UR strut tower brace only takes off the top nut and the upper part of the mount and then gets sandwiched between the upper mount and the strut tower. The lower nut remains unmoved and all you do is lift the top hat up about a 1/4 of an inch so the only difference is the top nut sits up higher on the threads. What I don't get is why you think it won't stiffen the front end as much as if you bolt it directly to the tower. The bar is as solidly in place as if you bolted it to the tower directly. It doesn't move and it connects the 2 strut towers to each other. I'm just curious as to why you think it is no good?


It is just not the same type of contact. Does it work? Of course it does and helps but does it do the same thing as bolting 3 points to each tower? No. This reminds of the guys that "bolt" in their roll cages or sub frames and actually think it is just the same as welding it in. I am knocking the product but prefer a diff design. I have read many people praising their rear strut tower bar, do any of you guys know how that one mounts??

thanks!! 

p.S, I would like to buy a rear sway bar and rear strut tower brace in the very near future.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

The rear bar literally bolts I to place. I'm making one out of tubular bar steel very soon. Going to carpet it with cabinet fabric to make it look like it belongs. 

Sent from mobile.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

I gotcha, to be honest I'd be willing to bet with the size of the strut bolt, the amount of clamping force on this style and the amount of surface area the brace covers on the towers you actually end up with a stronger mount than 3 little bolts through reinforced sheet metal, but I understand what you are saying. We all have our preferences. I'll take evenly distributed force over a 3 inch diameter circle over 3 8-10mm bolts any day of the week, but that's me. I saw more of a change with the front bar, really helps on turn in. For the rear I would def go sway bar first, it made a much bigger difference on mine than the rear strut brace did. It's been awhile since I put the rear strut bar in but I think it mounts pretty much the same as the front, 1 big bolt per side


----------

